

Fuzzy finder for your shell - typicalbender
http://junegunn.kr/2014/04/fzf+vim+tmux/

======
webmaven
Nice! I wonder if it will make it into vim distros like
[http://vim.spf13.com/](http://vim.spf13.com/).

